# Comments on this LED lighting



## Hackerman (Jan 22, 2015)

I am running an experiment and I am using my T5 to flower a couple plants. Since I am using the veg bulbs, I would like to add a little red axillary light.

I have a 4 bulb "bathroom bar" that I could screw 4 of these LED bulbs into and add 600 red LEDs to the party.

I don't know beans about LED lighting yet so I'm not sure if these would be helpful or useless. It's quick, simple and cheap so I am expecting it to be more useless than helpful. LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/E27-168-LED...8831459?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item27e82a9d63


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 22, 2015)

At ten watts each for around one-hundred dollars you will be spending you should Check out the ufo led lights from htg lighting , JMP


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 22, 2015)

I will check out HTG but I am leaning more your way with something more like this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pick-One-Re...roponics&var=430203973470&hash=item1e714736a8

For under $100 I really have nothing to loose. I'll check HTG. Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 22, 2015)

I like this one..

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-High-Output-50-Watt-LED-Panel---Blue-Booster

It's over $100 but, just barely.

I need this right away so I may order it up right now.

Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Good luck with those Hackerman.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 22, 2015)

What does that mean?


----------



## MR1 (Jan 22, 2015)

It just seems weak, 50 watts .


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 22, 2015)

I like the veg  bloom by platnium led on amazoAmazon I


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 22, 2015)

MR1 said:


> It just seems weak, 50 watts .



It's only supplemental lighting. And, I am using it for an experiment only and don't really plan to use it on a regular basis. So, for a 1 time shot, I don't want to spend a lot.

Actually, $150 is more than I wanted to spend. That's why I was looking at those cheapo bulbs at first.

Jeesh, by the time I decide, the experiment will be over. LOL

Love to hear any more comments.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 22, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> I like the veg  bloom by platnium led on amazoAmazon I



I looked that up and it looks like a full spectrum setup. I want all blue. It's also almost $400.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, I don't know what took them so long LOL but it is here and installed already.

Kudos to HTG Supply (and thanks to Skull for recommending them to me). I ordered it sometime after I made that post yesterday and it was here today before I even went to the grow store. Nice job HTG.

The light is a POS. LOL It will do the job that I have assigned for it quite well but..... wow, if this is any indication of how they are making LED lights.... I'm not impressed. I could pop these out in about a half hour after I made the boards. I must admit, the LEDs themselves are very nice. I don't believe I have ever seen an LED this big. It's huge compared to the ones I have always used for my electronic projects. 

Still, like I said... it was here in a flash and it will definitely do the job I needed it for.  

Just wanted to put a happy ending to this thread.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> I looked ths up and it looks like a full spectrum setup. I want all blue. It's also almost $400.



Ya got ya..but it is a great light so far.tech


----------

